# How much do you have invested into photography?



## Conner41 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just making small talk.

So, how much have you spent on all your photography equipment?


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Maybe a total of 500.00 on everything i have.
Perhaps i should list it all.

Cameras: Canon AE-1, Canon A-1, Canon AE-1 Program, Canon T-70, CHINON CP-7M, Canon 350D, Sony MHS-CM1, Sanyo VPC-5880: All mint working condition.

Lens: Canon 50mm 1:1.8, Tamron 28-200mm 1:3.8-5.6, Vivitar 28mm 1:2.8,Canon 70-180mm F4.5 Zoom, Canon Extension tube FD 50, Canon 28-80mm 3.5-5.6 II EF, Canon EF 75-300mm 4-5.6, Five Star MC Auto Zoom 35-75mm: All mint working condition.

Misc: Nice Canon camera bag, 2 other large bags got free, Understanding exposure book, Light seal replacement kit, couple of extra AE-1's and A-1's for parts. Film/processing not included.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 2, 2011)

Well many things come and go, but just my current kit, including a backup rebel t1i,  and not counting little odds and ends like filters,batts,memory cards, I am probably around $7700


----------



## SensePhoto (Feb 2, 2011)

So far for a 60D, lenses, class 10 32gb SD cards and other accesories $3,800.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 2, 2011)

Should we include books, DVDs, computer stuff used for processing, film and prints - like EVERYTHING?  Or are we just talking cameras, lenses, lights, backgrounds, stands, clamps, light modifiers, etc.?


----------



## mwcfarms (Feb 2, 2011)

I think Im probably around $3500.

Oh wait, Buckster has a good point. Where do we draw the line, since I forgot about books, editting software, viewing hardware etc.


----------



## Tbini87 (Feb 2, 2011)

WAY more than I ever expected to. Even buying used gear isn't cheap when it comes to fast glass and speedlights. Breaking even by the end of this year would be awesome.


----------



## SensePhoto (Feb 2, 2011)

Close to $5k if we're including software and other materials.


----------



## Ryan L (Feb 2, 2011)

As far as gear that I shoot with currently, probably about $6000


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 2, 2011)

Substantially more than I can justify with either income or talent.



But I'm having fun!


----------



## gsgary (Feb 2, 2011)

Over £20,000 and stopped counting


----------



## Sonoma (Feb 2, 2011)

Not over $1000.00.  That's the 350d, two Canon kit lenses, one Sigma lens, and accessories.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 2, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Substantially more than I can justify with either income or talent.
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm having fun!



Probably true of myself, as well! Although I'd like to think that my gear isn't exactly going to waste


----------



## Buckster (Feb 2, 2011)

For cameras, lenses, lights and other directly-related photo gear, probably about $30,000

With film, prints, learning and processing stuff associated with my photographic pursuits over the past 40 years or so, figure another $10,000 easily.

And I guess another few thousand on antique cameras that just sit there looking pretty to inspire me.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 2, 2011)

I was just counting bodies, lenses, speedlites, extension tubes, and teleconverters.

Also, just current kit, I have probably spent close to 10k if you count selling off stuff at a loss.


----------



## usayit (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmmm... hard to tell..

Somewhere between $1 and $100,000 I guess. give or take a $.01 or two.


----------



## N1C0L3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Between my business partner and I we have close to $20,000 of equipment that is insured and various other less important things that aren't.  

But if you count 8 years of photography college education between the two of us we're about $300,000 in the hole. :lmao:


----------



## cnutco (Feb 2, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Substantially more than I can justify with either income or talent.
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm having fun!



+1, But we know how much this stuff is worth.  Click below and do the math...


----------



## Fujito (Feb 2, 2011)

About $5000 I think? I just have the 50D body, 2 L lenses, 1 430EX flash head, and some accessories.

Photography is second on my hobbies list, so it gets substantially less money put into it than my #1 hobby, which is my car. When I finish up with my project car then I can finally get all of the photography gear I've been wanting (FF camera body, a few more L lenses, and much more lighting equipment).


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Feb 2, 2011)

~$1500-2000


----------



## tirediron (Feb 2, 2011)

Hard to say, but including all the miscellaneous stuff (business cards, licensing fees, software) well north of $20K.


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Feb 2, 2011)

d90/memory card       1000
sb600                      200
bag/tripod                100
2 umbrella/stand kit    100
homemade reflector    5.00

so far                      1405.00  +/- 50.00


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 2, 2011)

Not much, I only have about 25 lenses.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2011)

Should I include my new camera bag?


----------



## JbleezyJ (Feb 2, 2011)

over 5,000


----------



## Stoogley (Feb 2, 2011)

A lifetime.

Oh yea, plus all the gear...


----------



## Starman Photo (Feb 2, 2011)

7800 $$$


----------



## DerekSalem (Feb 2, 2011)

Current hardware is purely the stuff in my sig...I think around $5,000? Including previous hardware....probably around $8,000


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 2, 2011)

The more I think of what I've spent, the more I wonder if I might have a spending problem.. That being said, I've decided not to tally it up.


----------



## oasis (Feb 2, 2011)

i feel very poor... about 400 euros....sorry


----------



## Juice (Feb 2, 2011)

Over 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## usayit (Feb 2, 2011)

Its kinda hard to figure out since I try to sell things to fund other purchases....   If I added the photo-stuff on my homeowner's policy, I'd need a beer.    Way too much....


----------



## Geaux (Feb 2, 2011)

1700 or so.  Only 1 year in lol.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 2, 2011)

Around $5500 in gears, softwares, website


----------



## Phranquey (Feb 2, 2011)

Current kit is roughly $13,000.  

Lifetime... don't even want to think about it.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 2, 2011)

cnutco said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > Substantially more than I can justify with either income or talent.
> ...


 
No thanks.

Besides, if I add mine up and put the number in print my SO is bound to find out and kick my ass.  Also, its nowhere near most of you other folks.  I hope you either have trust funds or creative accountants! :crazy:


----------



## kundalini (Feb 2, 2011)

I've decided not to try the accounting, but I did just throw up a little bit in my mouth.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 2, 2011)

Over $20,000. It adds up amazingly quick when you start considering pro level gear. $1,500 average a lens and then lighting equipment. 

Buying used has saved me a ton. Just my recent lighting purchase cost me $1,700 when it would have been over $4,000 for everything new.


----------



## dl4449 (Feb 2, 2011)

Over 10k.
d80
18 200
d300
d700
sb600
sb900
14-24 2.8
24-70 2.8
70-200 2.8
1.4 converter


----------



## nce (Feb 2, 2011)

I've upgraded a lot in the past 6 months but hadn't done the math until reading this thread. It adds up fast, I am at around $7k for my current kit and funded quite a bit of it by selling other camera and  some cycling gear.


----------



## cfusionpm (Feb 2, 2011)

Current setup is at least 10k

7D, 50D, 70-200 2.8 II, 17-55 2.8 IS, 10-22, 50 1.4, 430EX, 580EXII, two umbrellas, two stands, a beauty dish, cybersync radio triggers.  ..... ugh... I don't like looking at these cost numbers... and it's a lot more when you factor in old lenses/bodies sold for a loss.


----------



## skieur (Feb 2, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> I was just counting bodies, lenses, speedlites, extension tubes, and teleconverters.
> 
> Also, just current kit, I have probably spent close to 10k if you count selling off stuff at a loss.


 
With pros, it tends to be on a continual basis with upgrading every few years to a new body, and/or new lenses and other equipment, so it is hard to come up with a total investment.

skieur


----------



## bluetibby1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Roughly $2000.


----------



## Jakefreese (Feb 2, 2011)

I plead the 5th


----------



## Overread (Feb 2, 2011)

Around £5500, but that might be a little shy considering addons and other stuff (like the 2 external harddrives). But yeah -- that makes me sad that I've spent all that much and --- its about the same as just one good wildlife lens! !! Scary!


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Should I include my new camera bag?


 

That wouldn't be fair, that Louis Vuitton custom mink camera "purse" would clearly distort your total.....


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 2, 2011)

I would say between $8000 and $10,000...  I haven't tried to add it up in a long time, but that's got to be close.

It would be a lot higher if you count consumable stuff though...


----------



## MattxMosh (Feb 2, 2011)

I've spent over $200 on just film in the past month.

So over my life, a million dollars.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd say $4000, I've only been at this since I joined TPF in March of last year. So I'm sure it will continue to rise as I start buying the good stuff


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Feb 2, 2011)

About $1,000...Photography is a third of fourth hobby of mine so it gets the least of my "fun" budget.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Feb 2, 2011)

I consider it an investment.  Not just money spent.

I've been doing photography for a long time and can't specify how much I have spent over the years...  An educated guess would be between $7500-$10,000. But that include film, processing and framing...

However, I really only have gotten serious about photography in the last couple years...  And, of that $10,000 I have invested about $3000 to $4000 in that time. 

That includes my dSLR, a couple lenses, Lighting, Backgroud stand and backgrounds and other studio gear/accessories...


----------



## crimbfighter (Feb 3, 2011)

New Nikon D3s, Nikkor 70-200, Nikkor 24-70 - $12,000
Trip to Florence, Italy to photograph your wifes, sisters dream wedding - $1800
Your wifes face and subsequent homicidal rage when she reads your next credit card statement? Priceless.

There are some things money can't buy,
but for everything else, there's Mastercard.


----------



## MohaimenK (Feb 3, 2011)

Zero 0 - I'm endorsed by Canon


----------



## usayit (Feb 3, 2011)

Just came to mind...

Unless these are all business owned purchases to drive earnings, isn't most of this we speak about expenses not really "investment"?

I know mine is... but its sure fun.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 3, 2011)

usayit said:


> Just came to mind...
> 
> Unless these are all business owned purchases to drive earnings, isn't most of this we speak about expenses not really "investment"?
> 
> I know mine is... but its sure fun.


I consider it an investment in my happiness.


----------



## Dao (Feb 3, 2011)

Buckster said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > Just came to mind...
> ...



And someone else happiness as well.

People who you took photo of .... and the camera gear manufacturers as well as any middle man as well.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 3, 2011)

Dao said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > usayit said:
> ...


LOL!  That's so true!  I've made many a salesperson smile!


----------



## bazooka (Feb 3, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Substantially more than I can justify with either income or talent.
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm having fun!


 
Hey, me too!  I think I have around $5k invested.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 3, 2011)

I never considered anything I've bought an investment.  The only way it could be is if I sold it all - most of it is worth more than I paid for it now.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Feb 3, 2011)

Buckster said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > Just came to mind...
> ...



+1

Dito!


----------



## Nikon_Dude (Feb 3, 2011)

Probably around $1500.


----------



## mishele (Feb 3, 2011)

Hubby and I have about 15k+ for a hobby that brings in no income.......hmmm....:crazy:


----------



## ghache (Feb 4, 2011)

I never made the count but i quickly calculated big pieces and im at 8000 $ + alot of 30$ and 40$ here and there. good lord.


----------



## naomita (Feb 4, 2011)

About $3000, I presume...
oh dear ))


----------



## Destin (Feb 4, 2011)

Let's see.... strictly cameras, lenses, speedlights, tripods, etc, I'm sitting at about $2,000. 

Add in editing software, hard drives, my laptop, books, website, etc, and I'm at about $3,500 or so...

And I still feel like I don't have much and my gear is limiting me. Heck I'm only 18. I'm scared to think about how much I'll have into it by the time I'm 30.


----------



## Tbini87 (Feb 4, 2011)

This thread got me thinking about my gear so I wrote it all out and added it up. Later that day the first assignment in a business class I am taking was to find out all the costs of running a business (I picked photography) and write them down. Looks like we are well above $5k since getting into more seriously. A few major upgrades and we could double that within a year.


----------



## 20civic04 (Feb 4, 2011)

about $1200- nikon d5000, nikon fm10, 18-55mm, 70-200mm, sb600, a couple filters, tripod and backpack


----------



## Nolan (Feb 4, 2011)

Well I am an american tax payer. So if you count the new James Webb telescope that is going into orbit to replace the Hubble... I have about three billion dollars in the hole.

Great... just adding the 14 trillion dollar deficit! YIPEEE!


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 4, 2011)

Just dropped another $200 in the bucket today...

Film, chems, supplies, etc...


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 4, 2011)

Nolan said:


> Well I am an american tax payer. So if you count the new James Webb telescope that is going into orbit to replace the Hubble... I have about three billion dollars in the hole.
> 
> Great... just adding the 14 trillion dollar deficit! YIPEEE!


But how much of that do you personaly pay?  $5, $10 ... a year?

2010, I made just about 65k.  Tax debt, right around 2k.  I wonder how much of that went towards science?  (Not enough.)


----------



## JasonLambert (Feb 4, 2011)

I just went on a shopping spree this past month and spent $3999.10 on my first B&H order and 2790.70 on my second B&H order. I probably have close to $6000 in stuff that I either just replaced with these orders or added to. I told my wife that I only need about $10K more and I can stop buying for a few months! lol

~Jason


----------



## co s13 (Feb 4, 2011)

I think I'm around $1500 for the past couple months.  I hate to say that because I could have done something cool to my car for that amount.  I think I have too many expensive hobbies.


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 4, 2011)

as much time as I can spare and $$ too.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 4, 2011)

Earlier I said I threw up a little in my mouth.... I just did a rough estimate on bodies, lenses and flashes..... I just sharted myself.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Feb 5, 2011)

I won't admit to spending a single penny more than my wife already knows about.


----------



## KmH (Feb 5, 2011)

A more telling number is how much *time* people have invested in photography.

Having $20,000 worth of camera gear is useless if you just got it all yesterday and haven't yet learned how to use any of it.


----------



## Destin (Feb 5, 2011)

KmH said:


> A more telling number is how much *time* people have invested in photography.
> 
> Having $20,000 worth of camera gear is useless if you just got it all yesterday and haven't yet learned how to use any of it.



Does time spent on tpf count as time invested in photography? Because I'm pretty sure most of us are pros if it does...


----------

